# Randy & David Newman, Michael Giacchino, Trevor Rabin ~ Hollywood Film Music



## PetrB

Randy & David Newman, Michael Giacchino, Trevor Rabin ~ History & Future of Hollywood Film Music.

Not nearly as in depth as the title implies, but a bit informative, with pertinent to the biz comments as well as some fun (and funny) sharper comments by four highly successful career film composers.

Interviewer: 
"There are now more crossover musicians doing film scores, like (pop rocker) Jack White scoring the new film with Johnny Depp playing the lead, _The Lone Ranger._
Randy Newman: 
"Is it all going to be in A - minor?"


----------

